# eagle fish I.D. problem



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I wet out for the 1st. time this year today. I have a eagle FISH I.D. that I power with a 12 volt motoe cycle battery. I check the voltage yesterday and rechared the battery to 11.5 volts. WHen I got to the riverand tried to use it all I ever got was a steady squealing tone. NO image of any type just a steady tone. In the past if the power was too low I would get a short chearp sound. I do not know it the unit is shot or what. Was stored in the gbasement garage over the winter. Not sure if it got too cold for the chips inside or what. Anyone have the same problem before, if so can it be fixed?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The user manual stated it would work at 11.5 volts but not yesterday. Set it back on the charger got it too 12 volts and to my relief it worked just fine.
Really thought I would have to get another fish finder. Never had it squeal like that before. Learn some thing new every day.


----------

